# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ

## VERAST

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΤΕ!

ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΜΠΑΜΠΑΣ ΕΠΙΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΚΡΑΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΗΡΑΣΕ ΤΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΔΕΡΦΗΣ ΜΟΥ!ΜΑΛΩΝΑΝΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΟ...Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΕΒΙΩΣΕ ΠΡΙΝ 7 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ,ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΩ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΕΙΠΑ ΑΚΡΑΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΝΕΙ ΚΡΥΦΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΗΚΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ!
ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΓΙΟΡΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΛΕΣΑΜΕ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΗΠΙΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΛΑΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΤΟΥΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΛΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΛΥΡΘΟΝΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ,ΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑBAINΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΑΤΙΣΕ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΚΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΗΚΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΑΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ Κ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΙΝ 20 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΙΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΑΚΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ Κ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΦΑΣΑΡΙΑ Κ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΕΙ ,ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΗΣΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΑΚΙ.ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗ ΚΑΤΕΣΤΡΕΦΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ!

----------


## Remedy

αν θελεις, μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια, γιατι ειναι σαν να μας φωναζεις..
ξερεις, ο εθισμος ειναι ενα πολυ δυσκολο κεφαλαιο.
και βεβαια ειναι αλκοολικη η μαμα σου, αλλα αυτο δεν αλλαζει με το να την μαλωνεις .
αλλαζει μονο αν το θελησει εκεινη και κανει μια σοβαρη προσπαθεια με βοηθεια ψυχοθεραπευτες, η ομαδα απεξαρτησης κλπ.
μονη της δεν μπορει να κανει κατι οταν ειναι τοσα χρονια αυτη η κατασταση.
εσυ τι ηλικια εχεις;

----------


## VERAST

Εγω ειμαι 29!

Εχεις δικιο δεν θα αλλαξει και μαλλον αργησα να το αποδεχτω αλλα νομιζω το αποδεχομαι!

----------

